# Problemi con una nuova installazione

## TerryX

Ciao a tutti vorrei esporvi il mio pro, mi sono messo a installare la gentoo, sono arrivato a un buon punto poi mi sono perso   :Crying or Very sad:   vedevo qualke errore e io logicamente tiravo dritto lo stesso   :Laughing: 

Comq ora mi trovo così vorrei ripartire da zero però nn riesco a tornare a gentoo, mi spiego meglio ora nel kernel iniziale c'è scritto:

cdimage root #

io invece voglio tornare a cdimage gentoo# perchè dalla root nn posso rifare una mazza.

Ora dato che nn sò una mazza dei comandi di linux chiedo a voi come posso tornare indietro.

Grazie per la comprensione.

edit Shev: ho messo un titolo più esplicativo, per favore cercate di non mettere titoli generici o "inutili" in quanto a contenuto

----------

## MyZelF

Il mio consiglio è quello di leggere con attenzione e seguire passo passo la documentazione relativa all'installazione:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1

Per approfondire quello che stai facendo, puoi tenere come riferimento anche gli Appunti di Informatica Libera.

Se vieni dal mondo winzozz una lettura propedeutica potrebbe essere questa.

----------

## TerryX

Il problema è questo avevo seguito passo passo la guida però nn sò per quale motivo ogni tanto dava qualke errore, ora vorrei solo tornare indietro per rifare l'installazione ho già cancellato le partizioni che avevo creato.

Però nn riesco a tornare a gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Nella documentazione suggerita da MyZelF fai particolare attenzione alla parte relativa al chroot, dato che é quello che ti seve  :Wink: 

...non hai fatto nessun guaio comunque!

----------

## TerryX

Allora il pro credo che sia proprio in chroot cioè io ci sono entrato come spiega la guida però ora vorrei uscirci. Ho visto che sotto chroot funziona nano però nn funzionano gli emerge forse perchè ho cancellato le partizioni.

Comq se qualkuno di voi sà come tornare a gentoo mi farebbe un grosso favore se mi spiegasse il comando da fare.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Allora il pro credo che sia proprio in chroot cioè io ci sono entrato come spiega la guida però ora vorrei uscirci. Ho visto che sotto chroot funziona nano però nn funzionano gli emerge forse perchè ho cancellato le partizioni.

 

Beh... scrivi 

```

exit

```

al prompt quando vuoi uscire dal chroot!

(sai quanto ci sono impazzito io prima di aver letto da qualche parte sto comando?;P)

Comunque mi sembra strano che hai cancellato le partizioni...

[quote

Comq se qualkuno di voi sà come tornare a gentoo mi farebbe un grosso favore se mi spiegasse il comando da fare.   :Crying or Very sad: [/quote][/code]

----------

## shev

Sinceramente c'ho capito poco o nulla del tuo problema. Stai facendo una nuova installazione da zero? Hai formattato e cancellato le partizioni? Allora cosa vuol dire "non riesco ad entrare in Gentoo"? Ma non l'hai cancellata? Cosa vuol dire "nel kernel c'è scritto cdimage root #"? Questo giusto per citare alcuni dei dubbi che m'hai fatto venire...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo me hai parecchia confusione in testa, ergo il solo consiglio valido è quello che t'ha dato MyZelf: riparti da zero e segui *attentamente* e *scrupolosamente* la guida all'installazione, non puoi sbagliare. Se hai problemi o errori posta l'output *esatto* dell'errore, oltre ad una spiegazione *chiara* del problema e delle circostanze in cui è sorto. Solo così possiamo esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## randomaze

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Allora il pro credo che sia proprio in chroot cioè io ci sono entrato come spiega la guida però ora vorrei uscirci. Ho visto che sotto chroot funziona nano però nn funzionano gli emerge forse perchè ho cancellato le partizioni.
> 
> 

 

Calma.

se sei nel chroot l'emerge dovrebbe funzionare. 

In che modo pensi di aver cancellato le partizioni?

----------

## TerryX

Allora ho usato la forza bruta ora ho usato Partition Magic è ho formattato tutto, ora provo il comando exit sperando di uscire da sta chroot.

Vi faccio sapere entro poco.

Grazie ancora a tutti per la pazienza.

----------

## TerryX

Allora ho fatto così 

exit poi è venuto fuori questo

Logout

Loggin in user root with auotologin e sono tornato come al solito alla root

ora devo capire come togliere sto auotologin.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

Ma prova ad ascoltarmi un minuto: spiegaci per bene, passo passo cosa stai facendo. Perchè se hai formattato tutto dubito tu possa accedere a Gentoo... probabilmente avvierai con il LiveCd, ma a quel punto non devi far altro che seguire TUTTE le istruzioni della guida all'installazione che trovi su gentoo.org.

Soprattutto avviando dal LiveCd non è che ti trovi automagicamente una gentoo box installata e funzionante. Stai semplicemente usando un sistema Gentoo che risiede sul cd, che serve per installare la gentoo sul tuo hd seguendo le chiare istruzioni della guida all'installazione.

/me che ancora non ha capito cosa stia cercando di fare TerryX

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me che ancora non ha capito cosa stia cercando di fare TerryX

 

Io più che altro non ho capito bene cosa ha fatto e in che sequenza. (ha usato partitionmagic mentre era loggato in chroot? come ha fatto? VMWARE?)

Comunque, TerryX, in questo momento il tuo HD é pulito?

Prima di provare a reinstallare, leggi la guida. Se c'é qualcosa che ti sembra di non aver capito, posta la domanda nel forum e vediamo di darti una mano a capirla, ok?

Non ti demoralizzare se hai avuto dei problemi e ti sentivi un pò spaesato, succede, capita anche a chi installa gentoo partendo da un'altra distribuzione linux, immagina per chi non ha mai visto linux  :Wink: 

----------

## TerryX

Scusate il ritardo ma ero uscito, comq vi dico cosa ho fatto passo per passo: allora prima di tutto ho 2 HD 1 con win xp e 1 vuoto, il primario è quello con win xp ed è hda il secondo è hdd.

Ho seguito questi passi della guida:2-5-6-7-8 il 3-4 lò sanltati perchè penso che si possano fare anke dopo.

Ho formattato con Partition Magic da win xp così pensavo che tutti i file si sarebbero cancellati, invece è rimasto stò cdimage root #

Io avevo selezionato il kernel di base, ora però nn posso fare il comando /dev/hdd perchè mi dice che nn è valido a causa di chroot.

Io vorrei solo tornare a cdimage gentoo # così da rifare l'installazione dall'inizio.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Ho formattato con Partition Magic da win xp così pensavo che tutti i file si sarebbero cancellati, invece è rimasto stò cdimage root #

 

Ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? Quel "cdimage root #" se non erro è il prompt di default del live cd! L'equivalente di "c:\" nel terminale di windows... tu non devi preoccuparti di quello, devi solo seguire le istruzioni della guida passo passo. Che te frega se ci sta scritto "root #" o "pippo@/home #"?

 *Quote:*   

> Io avevo selezionato il kernel di base, ora però nn posso fare il comando /dev/hdd perchè mi dice che nn è valido a causa di chroot

 

Forse perchè /dev/hdd non è un comando.

 *Quote:*   

> Io vorrei solo tornare a cdimage gentoo # così da rifare l'installazione dall'inizio.  

 

Ma scusa, non puoi:

a) inserire il cd (se già è inserito lascialo dentro)

b) riavviare il pc (si, resetta pure)

c) far fare il boot da cd (spero fin qui tu possa farcela da solo)

c) guardare le belle scrittine colorate che ti escono facendo il boot dal live cd di gentoo e seguire la guida all'installazione passo passo, fregandotene del prompt della bash (ossia quel cdimage root #)

----------

## TerryX

Allora cerchiamo di far un pò di chiarezza, lap rima volta che ho l'installazione c'era stò cdimage gentoo # ora che sia il papa o il diavolo nn me ne frega una mazza però li andava tutto ora da stò ca..o di cdimage root # nn funzia niente.

Il /dev/hdd era inteso come #fdisk /dev/hdd scusa se nn ho scritto subito tutta la linea, comq ora nn posso fare + una mazza ora a questo punto nn sò qualè + il pro.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TerryX

RISOLTO nn sò come ma c'è lò fatta dopo tanto, ora ho rifatto le partizioni però continuo ad avere dei dubbi su questi errori:

allora al passaggio Creare i filesystems io faccio come dice la guida per primo #mke2fs /dev/hdd1 e mi dice not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock credo che nn sia giusto quello che dice.

Poi faccio mkswap /dev/hdd2 e mi dice no such file or directory stessa cosa me lo dice mkreiserfs /dev/hdd3

Ora da quello che ho capito questa parte è importante quindi nn sò cosa fare, voi cosa dite dovè che sbaglio??

----------

## MyZelF

Posta l'output di

```

fdisk -l /dev/hdd

```

----------

## TerryX

Allora il pro è serio ora nn salva + niente ho fatto fdisk per guardare i valori ma mi sono trovato le partizioni del disco normale, allora ho rifatto la procedura delle partizioni di linux però nn le salve   :Crying or Very sad:   comq i valori sono questi:

               boot      start     end     id    system

dev/hdd1   *           1         5       83     linux

dev/hdd2                6         68     82     linux swap

dev/hdd3                69      1245   83     linux

Però adesso nn salva queste partizioni   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TerryX

Ma nn esiste un autoinstaller ??? Io ho gentoo anke su xbox e quello è stato una cazzata metterlo ha fatto tutto lui   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Allora il pro è serio ora nn salva + niente ho fatto fdisk per guardare i valori ma mi sono trovato le partizioni del disco normale, allora ho rifatto la procedura delle partizioni di linux però nn le salve    comq i valori sono questi:
> 
>                boot      start     end     id    system
> 
> dev/hdd1   *           1         5       83     linux
> ...

 

Come mai non le salva? che messaggio da?

----------

## TerryX

Nessun messaggio è questo il pro io faccio le partizioni quando ho finito e faccio fdisk mi ritrovo con le partizioni nn salvateho provato a rifarle 3 volte di seguito ma niente.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Nessun messaggio è questo il pro io faccio le partizioni quando ho finito e faccio fdisk mi ritrovo con le partizioni nn salvateho provato a rifarle 3 volte di seguito ma niente. 

 

ma esci con 'w' o con 'q'?

----------

## TerryX

Cazzo che scemo usavo q   :Sad:   ora provo con w ma credo che vada

----------

## shev

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Cazzo che scemo usavo q    ora provo con w ma credo che vada

 

Dalla guida all'installazione:

 *Quote:*   

> Adesso andiamo a scrivere i nostri cambiamenti sul disco. Per fare questo, digitate w e premete Invio. Le vostre partizioni del disco sono ora adeguatamente configurate per un'installazione di Gentoo Linux

 

TerryX, non per cattiveria, ma segui questa benedetta guida con attenzione e fa quello che c'è scritto. Ti risparmierai una marea di "problemi" e forse riuscirai ad avere nuovamente una gentoo box funzionante   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TerryX

Lo shev hai ragione tu, però devi capire che quando lo faccio sono di solito le 3 di notte e con il sonno che mi ritrovo, qualke errore può capitare    :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TerryX

Allora devo dire che questa volta è andata davvero bene pensate sono arrivato dal lilo   :Very Happy:   evvai però logicamente c'è qualke pro, allora mi dice:

/sbin/lilo e dice così

warning: bios drive 0x82 may not be accessible

warning: /dev/hdd is not on the first disk

warning: unable to determine video adapter in use in the present system

fatal: open /boot/kernel -KV: no such file or directory

Ora io volevo sapere ma stò KV con cosa lo devo sostituire cioè con quale altra scritta??

Spero che nn si sia cancellato niente dato che sono uscito con can+alt+ctrl

----------

## shev

 *TerryX wrote:*   

> Ora io volevo sapere ma stò KV con cosa lo devo sostituire cioè con quale altra scritta??

 

Cito dalla guida all'installazione:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Sostituite KV con la versione del kernel che avete installato

 

Quindi desumo che KV stia per "kernel version" e vada messa la versione del kernel (2.4.20, 2.6.2, etc). Cmq puoi anche scrivere "foo-bar", basta corrisponda ad un'immagine reale presente nella tua directory /boot. 

Visto che leggendo con calma e cura le guida non è poi così difficile?  :Wink: 

----------

## TerryX

Allora ora mi dice così:

warning: bios drive 0x82 may not be accessible 

warning: /dev/hdd is not on the first disk 

FATAL creat /boot/map : read - only file system

Io ho messo il KV 2.4.21 credo che sia quello di base ora riprovo di nuovo a installare tutto da zero, però volevo sapere una cosa nn è che devo installarlo sul primo disco per forza?

----------

## SteelRage

Ascolta... Non reinstallare da zero...

Se hai seguito bene il resto delle istruzioni... Adesso dovresti essere ad un passo da avere Gentoo "bootabile".

Devi solo configurare opportunamente il file /etc/lilo.conf

Ti ricordi per caso che operazioni avevi compiuto quando hai creato e montato la partizione di boot?

Sta sul primo o sul secondo disco fisso?

Se ci dici "precisamente" come hai organizzato lo spazio sui 2 dischi fissi (puoi ad esempio guardarlo con cfdisk) possiamo darti una mano... Altrimenti è dura  :Surprised: 

/me con la sfera di cristallo dal meccanico  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

